# Domainumleitung auf Server (nic.ch)



## Nervensache (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Domain bei nic.ch gekauft und möchte diese gerne auf meinen virtuellen Server umleiten. Bei switch (nic.ch) kann ich einen Nameserver für meine Domain eintragen: 

"Geben Sie hier den oder die Name-Server ein, welche Sie von Ihrem Provider erhalten haben."

Ich habe mich deshalb mit dem Provider meines Servers in Verbindung gesetzt, dort wurde mir aber mitgeteilt, dass sie nicht über "autorative Nameserver" verfügen und mir somit nicht helfen können. Eine andere Option sei jedoch noch das mieten eines eigenen vDNS-Servers, dort benötige ich jedoch mindestens die Business-Edition und das kostet mich monatlich über 20 Euro.
Ich möchte diese Domain gerne auf meinen Server umleiten oder wäre zu Not auch bereit Webspace bei einem anderen Provider anzumieten, falls ich dafür meine Domain bei switch belassen kann.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben ?


----------



## Steiner_B (28. Juli 2010)

Hat dein Server eine fixe IP-Adresse? Sonst wirds bei dir auf keine Fall gehen. Wenn du bei einem anderen Provider einen Webspace anmietest dürfte es eigentlich kein Problem sein deine Domain weiterzuverwenden.


----------



## Nervensache (28. Juli 2010)

Ja, mein Server hat eine fixe Ip. Leider kann ich in dem Interface von switch nirgends eine IP eingeben, sondern leider nur einen Namenserver.
Muss ich bei dem Provider zuerst anfragen ob das möglich wäre, da mein aktueller Provider dies auch nicht zu unterstützten scheint ?


----------

